# Ordered a moustache



## TyrannosaurusTreks (30 Jul 2020)

After a lot of thinking about do I want 2 ebike‘s I have gone ahead & ordered a moustache Dimanche 28.1 hybrid.
I picked this bike for the new bosch active line plus & 500wh battery as I’m a abit put off with the fazua & Ebikemotion for my own reasons.
At 17kg it weighs the same as my carbon domane + which I love, i have sold all my old bikes so time for a treat as I’m getting a good discount as well.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jul 2020)

Nice.

The Bosch Active Line Plus motor will have more poke than either of the other two systems you mention.

Moustache have some unusual design features - the motor on your bike is 'upside down', probably to hide it more effectively behind the front ring.

Speaking of which, a single front ring and an 11-34 cassette might give a too limited range of gears for some, but no doubt you've considered that.


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Nice.
> 
> The Bosch Active Line Plus motor will have more poke than either of the other two systems you mention.
> 
> ...


agree on the gear range - thats what my cube acid had and on big climbs was still a pitta. swapped out the 11-34 for a 11-40 still using the same mech and adding a few links to the chain...its now golden

and i'm no lightweight


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2020)

TyrannosaurusTreks said:


> After a lot of thinking about do I want 2 ebike‘s I have gone ahead & ordered a moustache Dimanche 28.1 hybrid.
> I picked this bike for the new bosch active line plus & 500wh battery as I’m a abit put off with the fazua & Ebikemotion for my own reasons.
> At 17kg it weighs the same as my carbon domane + which I love, i have sold all my old bikes so time for a treat as I’m getting a good discount as well.
> View attachment 538900


That is a cracking bike........will look at that when i renew my C2W order next february, might get one at sale price then too


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jul 2020)

As above, nice looking bike..


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (31 Jul 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Nice.
> 
> The Bosch Active Line Plus motor will have more poke than either of the other two systems you mention.
> 
> ...


I did wonder about cassette but thought I would try it & as jowwy said change to a 40t.
I like the thought of no resistance when over 15mph & a quieter motor 
Which then when I overtake the pro’s up the hills they won’t here me😂.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (7 Sep 2020)

After my first couple of rides I’m finding it’s very different to my trek, I’m nearly running out of gears by the time I hit 15mph so it hss very close ratio’s from 2nd to 7th cog on cassette.
Not tried a steep hill yet to try out the 34 cog, think it will be a different style of riding using the gears.
I did a back to back 8 mile run & there was only a 0.5 mph difference favouring the trek which I would expect.
It feels a nice bike to ride & that motor is quiet😀, will get a few hundred miles on it then maybe look at changing cassette if that’s what it needs.


----------



## Saluki (20 Sep 2020)

My bike buddy bought a Moustache yesterday. The road bike 28.5, possibly.

He left me in the weeds on the 1 longish climb and one nasty one but apart from that, he was still chasing me a fair bit. I had a test ride on it yesterday too. Rather fun and whizzing up a hill at 15 mph was fun. I did have to work for it but that motor made so much difference.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (21 Sep 2020)

Saluki said:


> My bike buddy bought a Moustache yesterday. The road bike 28.5, possibly.
> 
> He left me in the weeds on the 1 longish climb and one nasty one but apart from that, he was still chasing me a fair bit. I had a test ride on it yesterday too. Rather fun and whizzing up a hill at 15 mph was fun. I did have to work for it but that motor made so much difference.


That red looks nice.


----------

